# reticulatus tad deposition



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone have recommendations for tadpole deposition sites for R. Reticulatus? My male carries tads around for days and I only find about half of the tads successfully deposited into film canisters, small plastic pill containers (smaller, but similar shape to film canisters), and plastic rose stem holders (similar to chemistry test tubes). These are generally at 30, 45, 60 degree angles on the ground level and have some water in the bottom. They seem to prefer to lay eggs in these containers more than use for for tadpole deposition. Also tried a 2 oz plastic cup with a little water, but they ignore it. It is a moss tank with no bromeliads.

In my experience pulling the eggs has resulted in higher loss and more work than checking deposition sites for tads. I'd prefer to just pull tads.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

My retics seem to prefer to deposit in the largest brom in their vivarium. They are in a 36x18x24 Exo Terra and have a ton of film cups and a half dozen or so bromeliads. I only ever see froglets emerge from the biggest brom, which is probably 10-12" across. It was a typical terrestrial brom sold at the home improvement stores that I rinsed and grow in the viv on a piece of cork instead of planted into the soil.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I have two pairs producing, and I've given up allowing them to try to transport. Mine refuse to care for their tads after eggs are laid. I've left them in the tank for extended periods, and instead of transporting existing tads, they just lay eggs on top of tads. 

I now pull tads when they have fully developed and are broken free of the egg mass (similar developmental frame to when they would get transported), and I have much better success with survival.


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello All - 

I think this is a great thread to get under way... I'm having some mixed luck with my Retic's as well. 

I recently got to go to the Amazon Terra Firm Forest near Loreto and found a breeding pair under a Cariniana Legalis tree. It seems they were attracted to the the Savu seed pods, which came from the tree. We also found them in husks from palm family trees (like coconut husks). There was a lot of tanins in the water. It was really easy to imagine that they would be inclined to be wet season layers because of the potential for water leaks through the pods and husks.

My pairs at home can lay incredible clutches. One pair hangs out in the large bromeliad, and the second hangs out in a smaller one. They don't seem to have a problem being in the same tank. And, I can almost always find them on the same axils, or close by. One female deposited 7 eggs once... which is hard to believe for such a small frog. Of that batch though, only one egg survived to become a tadpole. Typically, a number of eggs are not fertilized, and, hence, I'm getting really low survival rate for the eggs. Right now, I pull the eggs. But, I'm wondering if I should let the parents raise them... 

After reading all of that, any suggestions? I really like this species, and want to do good by them...

Bill


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have the same issue with mine. I really want them to raise their own tadpoles.

It seems they might base their decision on temperature  Just a guess based off personal observation.

Mine will only lay eggs and deposit tadpoles in the middle zone of their vivarium. I've been experimenting with moving all my film cans into their favorite area.


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

To my knowledge, reticulata do not egg feed their tadpoles.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Pulling the eggs seems to result in mold-over even with good development underway. It seems they are very sensitive to change in environment. Even newly morphed tads don't do well for me after transfer to water cups which have favorable conditions, plus it takes good monitoring to time it right. 

When my male is transporting tads he is out for a few days and usually by the front glass (and where the vents Are in the exoterra). He may want a site with less humidity/more ventilation. Often the female is hanging out too. The only other times I see them as much is when I dump in a bunch of springtails and they chow down.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

My pair lay eggs year round,lay eggs on plant leaves and on sides of viv behind cork piece and always transport to black film canisters with clean water on the bottom of viv. Good luck!
Ron


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

How often are you supplementing with Vit A?


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> My pair lay eggs year round,lay eggs on plant leaves and on sides of viv behind cork piece and always transport to black film canisters with clean water on the bottom of viv. Good luck!
> Ron


Cap - Your input hits home... That's where I saw the seed pods: on the forest floor. 

I'm wondering if a drop of black water extract would help make the water more enticing...

Bill


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

BTW - I just saw this video from Taylorwebbed.... It seems like something that might help as well...

https://youtu.be/eoupBjc5gLw


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Its simple but it's been working for a few other people who have tried (in regards to the video). I think a little of that black water extract and a leaf or two might make the difference. Good luck!


----------



## Acendana (Sep 17, 2016)

That is so cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

